# Buck Grunt call making?



## wciahntr (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's one of the ones I've done, this one is Cocobolo wood, no plastic tube. 










Here's a place you can get the "guts" from. Al at THO is a good guy, he'll hook ya up. http://www.thogamecalls.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TGC&Category_Code=DERK
Another neat thing to use would be a antler base/main beam. Drill and dremel it out.... experiment with different lengths, diameters etc. can be fun, and rewarding calling one in with one ya made.
Scott


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks wciahntr - that's what I was looking for. That's a great looking call you've made there.


----------



## wciahntr (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, 
and glad I could help. Have
fun with it.
Scott


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

I get my call guts from Al....He ships fast, and the price is right.

The harder, dense woods make a better, more natural sounding grunt than lighter woods. Cocobola, Wenge, Blackwood, Osage Orange, and all the different types of Ebony make awesome grunters....Lightweight woods like Cypress and Buckeye just don't have a good tone....To my ears anyway....But everyody hears a call differently....

Both of these have a fantastic tone....


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Hitman39039 - you answered the question that I came back to ask - regarding the type of woods used. Where do you guys purchase this "exotic" wood? I was thinking I'd use a hard wood, but was gonna just get a piece of maple out of the woods. Those are two great looking calls that you've made as well.

Also - I'm assuming that these calls you guys are making have a split where they come apart some you can adjust the o-ring for tone - correct? I see where some guys still use a plastic, flexible extension tube with the wood base - why is that? Does it allow the sound to be "tuned" even more?

Thanks for all your help. Trail cams, now calls - getting too many hobbies for the winter as well now :~)


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep the flexible extension tube is for a deeper more gutteral sounding grunt and by manipulating the end of the tube while grunting you can add inflection. 

Nice calls by the way guys. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, the plastic accordian makes for a louder, deeper sounding grunt. An all-wood call has a more mellow, natural tone. I can't tell you how many times I've had hunters tell me that my calls with the plastic tube sound like something from Primos, or Knight&Hale....Then these same hunters use an all-wood call, and they say it sounds like *DEER*....

I carry both types of calls to the woods with me, and have called up deer with both of them....Some days, a deer will pay absolutely no attention to a standard grunt call, but will come in on a string to investigate the sound of an all-wood call....And vice-versa.....Just depends on what a particular deer wants to hear that day.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone selling these handmade calls?


----------



## DthbyCB (Jan 27, 2009)

Sideways said:


> Anyone selling these handmade calls?


+1 would also be interested


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

DthbyCB said:


> +1 would also be interested


Not to hijack this topic, but.....Take your pick.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Hitman39039 said:


> Yeah, the plastic accordian makes for a louder, deeper sounding grunt. An all-wood call has a more mellow, natural tone. I can't tell you how many times I've had hunters tell me that my calls with the plastic tube sound like something from Primos, or Knight&Hale....Then these same hunters use an all-wood call, and they say it sounds like *DEER*....
> 
> 
> Thats funny I get just the opposite reaction from everyone. To each his own.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Hitman, I found your thread in the classified section. 
Is the Cocobola call still available?


----------



## cadian (Feb 21, 2009)

You can get call parts and all the supplies and tools for making them from HUT products. I have always had good luck with these guys. I agree whole heartedly about all wood calls sounding more realistic and getting better results.


----------



## B-deaux (Aug 16, 2009)

Hut products has never steered me wrong. Not to mention some of the calls
I have made with their guts have killed some nice bucks. It gives you a sound
between regular grunt and roar type calls.


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Hitman39039 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the plastic accordian makes for a louder, deeper sounding grunt. An all-wood call has a more mellow, natural tone. I can't tell you how many times I've had hunters tell me that my calls with the plastic tube sound like something from Primos, or Knight&Hale....Then these same hunters use an all-wood call, and they say it sounds like *DEER*....
> ...


----------

